# Upcoming OPI - Holiday & Suede collections



## user79 (Aug 27, 2009)

Scrangie, my favorite nail blogger, posted swatches of these 2 upcoming collections from OPI.

Holiday:
Scrangie: OPI Holiday Wishes Collection Winter/Holiday 2009

Suede:
Scrangie: OPI Suede Collection Fall 2009


I am so excited about these! I was bored to tears with the Espana collection, these look so beautiful tho!

I love the Suede ones _with _topcoat, they have so much depth.

From the holiday collection I am loving Glove You So Much, Holiday Glow, Merry Midnight, and Shim-Merry Chic.

What do you think? Which ones are your faves?


----------



## n_c (Aug 27, 2009)

The suede colors look amazing.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 27, 2009)

Merry Midnight will be mine!!!! I love the flakies!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2009)

merry midnight is stunning! and all of the suede colours for me please!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 28, 2009)

I saw those in Scrangies blog too. OPI is starting to experiment again, yay! Coz I love their formula and their pro brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From Suede collection I want: Lincoln Park After Dark and You Don't Know Jacques. I have both of these (originals) already but the suede versions don't look anything like the originals.

The Holiday one looks super awesome, so far I'm loving Ginger Bells, Holiday Glow, Merry Midnight and Shim-merry Chic

Can't wait for these!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 28, 2009)

i love the holiday collection! Dear Santa seems neat, I always wished Ruby Pumps had a bit of gold in it.. 
i am not big on the suede, matte really isn't my thing and i hate how much they changed the colors on those!


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Aug 29, 2009)

Pretty collections!
I'll most def pick up the Sapphire in the Snow and We'll Always Have Paris suede. I can't wait!!


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 29, 2009)

Merry Midnight must be mine! When do these hit stores?


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 29, 2009)

Shim-Merry Chic almost made me pee a little in my pants *gasp* I NEED this color!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm loving Glove You So Much, Holiday Glow, and Merry Midnight from the holiday collection, and Lincoln Park After Dark and You Don't Know Jacques are definitely on my hit list!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 29, 2009)

I am going to have to get Ginger Bells, Holiday Glow, Merry Midnight, Shim-Merry Chic & Smitten With Mittens. mmm, new nail polish!


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh dear, I see a shopping spree going to happen...


----------



## GoldenFairy (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Oh dear, I see a shopping spree going to happen..._

 

Ha ha! Me too - I loooooove OPI polishes!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dear Santa is my fave.


----------



## Taj (Aug 30, 2009)

I personally don't like the matte finish, not on the nails at least.  A topcoat  of matte would be fine for me to do it once in a while !


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 30, 2009)

Great collections! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too bad that OPI is here almost 20$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I have to always orfder online which is a true battle with shipping costs


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

i'm definitely buying all a-bordeaux the sled, glove you so much, holiday glow and merry midnight.. and probably some more


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 31, 2009)

Please don't shoot.... lol.

The holiday colors are pretty but nothing too original ;x 

&& I'm not a fan of Suede, at all... =[


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the colors...so pretty...The suede w/ top coat is


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be all over 'We'll Always Have Paris' Suede!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 18, 2009)

I love the holiday collection! I want All A-Bordeaux The Sled and Comet Loves Cupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got my first OPIs and really love them!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 19, 2009)

When will the OPI holiday wishes collection 2009 be released? Anyone?

It is not on the website yet or available in shops.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 19, 2009)

the suede finish freaks me the flip out.

i do REALLY like most of the holiday collection though


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ginger Bells is one of those colors I don't buy...yet I want it!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_When will the OPI holiday wishes collection 2009 be released? Anyone?

It is not on the website yet or available in shops._

 
Oct. 1st in the US.

Merry midnight was my mani for the past 3 days and it's so gorgeous and unique. Glitter, shimmer, flakies, jelly! What more can you ask for?! Love it. 
(I put some swatches in the np swatch topic) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also have shim-merry chic but didn't wear it yet.
Here are some bottle pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 

 

 




And suedes (Lincoln park after dark and Ink)







 LPAD


 Ink


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 20, 2009)

I picked up You Don't Know Jacques and Suzi Skies at the Pyreness (sp?) a couple of weeks ago. I've only worn YDKJ but it's gorgeous, especially with a shiny top coat. Though it looks nothing like the original YDKJ


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, they should have given them completely new, different names.


----------



## Aliki (Sep 22, 2009)

I have Lincoln Park Suede, yay!
And I hope I'll get Merry Midnight and Mittens from the holiday collection


----------



## shedonna (Sep 26, 2009)

I need Merry Midnight in my life..


----------



## user79 (Oct 6, 2009)

The OPI Holiday ones will be on sale mid-October on transdesign.com


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_The OPI Holiday ones will be on sale mid-October on transdesign.com_

 
Good to know, I've been wanting to get some more np's but I'll wait till the Holiday stuff is up on TD to place an order


----------



## Superkaz (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh my. Thanks for sharing.
Those suedes look very nice.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

not a fan of the suede but loving the holiday collection. For international people, maiandjays on ebay is now shipping the holiday collection!


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 12, 2009)

Holiday collection is up at Trans Design right now for those eager to order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 12, 2009)

I ordered a few of these the other day! I am excited to get them.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2009)

at the end of the month i shall be placing an order that includes merry midnight (the glitter looks lovely!) and one of the suede colours... just not sure what my fave is though!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 13, 2009)

I ordered All A-Bordeaux The Sled and Comet Loves Cupid. Hope they will arrive soon.


----------

